# Tire Rotation



## popeyeacf (May 9, 2007)

I'm confused as to how often one should rotate tires. Some say once every 7500 miles , others 6000, 5000, 3000. I have a Toyota Camry and average 3800 miles per year, mainly local roads. Should I have tires rotated once every 1 or 2 years? Thanks.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Every 2 years should suffice...... but it could be a moot point. Products made of rubber need to be flexed regularly for the rubber to remain supple. Extended periods of inactive use will allow the rubber to become brittle and crack. 

I just keep an eye on my tires and look for wear patterns to determine if tires should be rotated. On my vans, rotation is never done due to larger tires on the rear.


----------



## Valdeam (Nov 24, 2008)

Once every 1 to 2 years???? How much do you guys drive?

I rotate mine every other oil change. My tires have always worn equally and lasted me as long as they possibly can. 
With some jack stands, doesn't take more than 20 minutes and an ice cold beer to finish it 

Valdeam


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Valdeam,

I guess it would depend on the vehicle. Popeyeacf only puts about 3800 miles per year on the car. My van has larger tires on the back.... I can rotate, but only side for side and not front to back.... or the typical "X" pattern.

If you are changing your oil on a timely basis (3000 mi) every other oil change is great.... keeps the rust off the lugs. 

I don't know if my son rotates the tires on his Z28.... I don't know if they even last long enough to rotate. Just put the new ones on the front.... just kidding. He doesn't put many miles on it..... the first set (when he first got the car) was replaced due to wear..... the last set was replaced due to dry-rot. The Z is no longer a daily driver.... nothing wrong with it and runs great..... just keeping the mileage down.

SABL

PS... I don't even rotate my beer cap.... not a twist off. Sam Adams isn't sold in cans, either.:grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Surely it shouldnt matter. Rotating them would just mean that they all have to be replaced at once, costing more money when its done.

Thats my 10p worths.


----------

